# anyone vacuum seal full cooked items like pork butts, turkeys etc



## jwagner5299 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have been tasked with smoking bulk meats that will be smoked, then frozen and handed out.  I am trying to find a good sealer for this.  In my research I have found the pre cut bags as well as just creating a custom size bag from rolls but havent seen solid reviews for the device itself.  Anyone who can point me in the right direction I would appreciate your input


----------



## phathead69 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have used the pleated bags for lager pieces and they seem to work well.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 4, 2019)

Was a total noob to vac sealing prior to SMF but a pro now.  I like rolls.  I have the basic Foodsaver, works for my needs.  If you have ALOT to do you might need a nicer unit.  Smoked stuff freezes awesome vac sealed.  Over one spring I smoked 8 butts, vac sealed, froze and then served them for daughters grad party.  After that, I started deliberately smoking large things that I can break down and put into meal sized portions into freezer.  Crazy cool and convenient.  If you more specific concerns just ask, nearly all of us a rocking one.  Welcome!


----------



## nomad_archer (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm following along as I want/need a vac sealer so I dont need to eat 6lbs of PP in a week.


----------



## udaman (Dec 4, 2019)

we vacuum pac everything, buy in bulk, also we cook extra to  pac and freeze and to take 
to our parents , so they don't have to cook, they love it. i use a chamber sealer, cheap bags.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2019)

Depends on what you want to spend really. I have had a foodsaver 2240  for about 10 yrs.  $115  then. No issues except an additional set of  sealing gaskets.  Usually put up at least 50-75# deer meat/ yr., fish, pulled pork, bacon,cheese, extra smoked chicken parts , etc etc. May go with the 15" when need to replace .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2019)

Well if you plan on using it a lot, look into the VacMaster line. You can't go wrong. I have the Pro380 and it's a work horse.

As for pre-cut versus rolls it all depends on what level of production you are doing. I keep rolls for oddball size things that I don't pack often. Pre-cut bags for things that I pack a lot of at one time. Gets tedious cutting, and sealing both ends when using rolls. If presentation is an issue, then I also prefer pre-cut bags.

_*Vacuum Sealers Unlimited *_is a sponsor here and they issue us a monthly discount code. Lisa and her team are very nice and shipping is always prompt. The Ultra bags are the bomb.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a FoodSaver that we use all the time and agree with other about leftovers for the freezer.  Precut bag will speed up your process if you find ones that will fit what you need.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well if you plan on using it a lot, look into the VacMaster line. You can't go wrong. I have the Pro380 and it's a work horse.
> 
> As for pre-cut versus rolls it all depends on what level of production you are doing. I keep rolls for oddball size things that I don't pack often. Pre-cut bags for things that I pack a lot of at one time. Gets tedious cutting, and sealing both ends when using rolls. If presentation is an issue, then I also prefer pre-cut bags.
> 
> _*Vacuum Sealers Unlimited *_is a sponsor here and they issue us a monthly discount code. Lisa and her team are very nice and shipping is always prompt. The Ultra bags are the bomb.


Is there a link somewhere on the site for all of the sponsors? I have not seen it, if it were clear who they were I would try to use them when it was practical.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 4, 2019)

You just can't go wrong with  Lisa B. from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, in the Tools section, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/vacuum-sealers-unlimited.286737/


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 5, 2019)

We do a lot of vacuum sealing and I used to use a food saver sealer but when trying to do a lot of bags it would over heat and stop working until it cooled off so I ended up buying two of them so I could use the other one when one over heated. That works but you have to buy and maintain two sealers after hearing from some friends they got the VacMaster  sealers and they worked great I bought one and it has been hands down the best sealer we've had. Here's a link either will work great the difference being how wide of a bag it will seal






						Home-Use Vacuum Sealing Machines Archives - Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
					

Home-Use Vacuum Sealing Machines FREE SHIPPING IN THE LOWER 48! Commercial quality counter top systems for your home. Vacuum Sealers Unlimited carries the highest quality VacMaster®vacuum sealing equipment for your vacuum sealing needs.  All of our machines ship for free.




					vacuumsealersunlimited.com
				




We usually use the pre cut bags that we buy from Lisa in bulk they work great and take less time then making bags also less work on the machine but of course with either of those two machines it wouldn't matter. We also keep a couple rolls for those weird size bags we need.
We buy meat in bulk when on sale then break it down into smaller portions and vacuum seal them and we usually buy a lot of whatever it is that we buy this way. Like sometimes one of the local stores will have cubed steak on sale cheap and I'll buy 40-50 lbs then break all that into packs with 3 or 4 pieces so it does make for a lot of vacuum sealing. When processing several deer at a time you also do a bunch of vacuum sealing.  I at times end up sealing 20-50 bags at a time and have done more a few times. My VacMaster has handled all that sealing like it was nothing and still acts the same as it did the first time we used it and it has never over heated and shut down on me.


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Dec 5, 2019)

We purchased the FoodSaver 4800 https://www.foodsaver.com/vacuum-se...MIsJCitp6e5gIVA1YMCh3PZQ4GEAQYAiABEgIQcfD_BwE

When I bought it for my Wife I got her all the pre cut bags, rolls,vacuum storage containers and spare parts I could find on the FoodSaver website.
They have containers with a little rubber flap check valve that a pull out multi use suction hose device will pull a vacuum on sealing the contents of the container.  This system did not work so well as the rubber flap did not seem to last.
They have other containers that just use the a plastic nipple to apply vacuum to a hole of a turn wheel that allows use of the marinade button on our FoodSaver which works great these containers are clear plastic with clear lids and marinate meat like nothing else I have seen.
I bought many spare parts like I said ( to save on shipping and to take advantage of  a discount promotion they once had).   One of the spare parts was the cutting blade and slider for the bag rolls ( which we use on potato chip and cereal bags and other bags also) we found the cutter to become problematic if you allow any tiny bits of plastic to build up in the cutter area some of these bit can make its way into the cutting blade making it harder to cut bags. ( meaning we thought we had a dull blade but it was just jammed up with plastic bits that were easily cleaned out)
After about two or more years of owning ours I just had our machine apart to service it as it was not performing very well,
Turns out I had a few issues, first the seals both upper and lower needed to be cleaned, bits of debris were preventing a good seal ( I will replace the seals anyways ) the manufacture suggest the seals get replaced once a year. I think they will go much longer if you keep them clean ( I used rubbing alcohol and cue tips)
Deep inside where the bag gets sealed was a multi spring loaded flaps ( I think they are bag detection flaps ) they looked deformed on closer inspection I found that some how a cereal bag or chip bag must have snagged on it causing the two sided flapper to get dislodged on one side ( which sometimes made bag detection hard )
This flapper deal was sticky with juices from meats and other stuff we sealed which may have contributed to why it was coming apart.
I very carefully removed the flappers ( no information on this was found online ) making sure not to lose the tiny springs ( two of them)  and cleaned them with soap and water using a tooth brush . once clean and dried I was able to tell the flappers hinges just got pulled loose and I was able to carefully get them back in place luckily nothing was deformed.
after cleaning the FoodSaver it performed like new ( I thought I may need to replace it )
Lesson learned these thing need maintenance ( like taken apart and cleaned ) once a year or more depending on use.
As far as bags on storing whole cooked foods ( I cannot say I have ever done that ) I did recently smoke a pork Shoulder for pulled pork and sealed portions for two into individual bags for reheating via Sous Videwhich worked out great the meat was still tender and delicious right from the freezer to the pot of hot water
When we seal semi wet items like raw meats  we make sure to make our bags extra long for a chance to reseal if needed and to give the juices a place to go while the vacuum is being applied to the bag ( obviously we still have not mastered it because we did get some of this type of juice inside the sealing section of our FoodSaver )
One thing I noticed is the factory bags obviously have factory sealed edges  that are much thicker than what my device will do. a trick is to seal the bag or roll then slice off a tiny sliver of the bag with the cutter then seal it again and you will end up with just as thick of a seal as the factory.


----------



## jwagner5299 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you all for the info.  I have reached out to Lisa and her group to see what they recommend for my needs.  Will post up once I hear back.


----------



## udaman (Dec 7, 2019)

just got chickens on sale, my wife my cuts them up i vacuum them and freeze them.
i think the cost of just buying the breasts is the same as buying the whole chicken.
so the rest in my opinion is free, with a little work,, plus the bones for stock..


----------



## jwagner5299 (Dec 12, 2019)

I talked with Lisa last night and went with the vacmaster pro 380.  She was the only company that didnt try to sell me 2 diff ones as I want to seal liquids as well as food.  She told me how she handles her liquids(freezes them, then seals).  Always like to do business with companies that dont try to stick it to the customer.  Thanks for all the input


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Dec 12, 2019)

jwagner5299 said:


> I talked with Lisa last night and went with the vacmaster pro 380.  She was the only company that didnt try to sell me 2 diff ones as I want to seal liquids as well as food.  She told me how she handles her liquids(freezes them, then seals).  Always like to do business with companies that dont try to stick it to the customer.  Thanks for all the input


That is a nice looking machine. and good prices for consumables.


----------

